# new show venue (also posted in obed. and agility)



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Even with only their outdoor venue, Purina Farms has consistently drawn some of the GRCA's highest National entries due to ease of access. It is considered "centrally located", and is an easy drive from most areas, as well as easy to fly into. I love showing at Purina. A new venue with indoor facilities will be incredible. Especially since it will be totally designed _for _dog sport!







hotel4dogs said:


> Got this in an email today, I thought it looked really cool!
> Maybe the GRCA national???
> 
> Purina is a longtime supporter of purebred dogs through sponsorships of dog shows and sporting events and for 15 years, has provided facilities for outdoor dog shows, lure coursing, agility, obedience, herding and earthdog trials at the Canine Activity Center and Canine Competition Center at Purina Farms in Gray Summit, Mo.
> ...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I SOOOO wish something like this was close to CA!!! Sounds amazing!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Got this in an email today, I thought it looked really cool!
> Maybe the GRCA national???
> 
> Purina is a longtime supporter of purebred dogs through sponsorships of dog shows and sporting events and for 15 years, has provided facilities for outdoor dog shows, lure coursing, agility, obedience, herding and earthdog trials at the Canine Activity Center and Canine Competition Center at Purina Farms in Gray Summit, Mo.
> ...


Sounds awesome! I actually heard something about that on ESPN yesterday (Purina Incredible Dog Challenge I think...)


----------

